# Fin nippers



## Annabetta (Jan 2, 2018)

Hi, i am pretty new to this forum and looking for some advice. I have a 60litre planted tank that has been set up for several months now probably around 5 months. It has 6 ember tetras, 5 gold white cloud mountain minnows, 2 rosy loaches (1 died and havnt replaced), 2 ADFs and a betta. All was fine untill I added the rosy loaches (last fish i added) and suddenly my betta is losing chunks of his tail. Everywhere online seems to say rosy loaches are not fin nippers? Has anyone any experience with this? Could it be the loaches that are nipping or something else? (I have seen them chasing and nibbling the other fish at times but never seen them do this to my betta) 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## LouieTheBlueBetta (Nov 30, 2017)

Hello! I have no experience with loaches, but it could be the tetras of him fin biting. Tetras can sometimes be nippers!


----------



## jonstone91 (Dec 17, 2017)

if u can isolate the loaches from the rest of the tank for a day or 2 just check if it continues or not


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome to the forum!

From what I read, ember tetras are not fin nippers nor rosy loaches. It must be the betta himself who is biting fins. Betta are territorial fish. Getting (new) tank mates can cause stress for a lot of them especially if the tank is not heavily planted.

Can you upload a clear picture of him and also one of the whole tank?


----------



## Annabetta (Jan 2, 2018)

Thanks for the replies  I don't think it is the tetras as he was with them and the minnows for a month or 2 before I got the loaches and from then he's been missing bits of his tail. My other half has got a small 20L shrimp tank which used to have the loaches in before i moved them into mine... the reason being they were picking off the cherry shrimp (we would see them swimming round with the shrimp in their mouths). Photos to follow


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I agree with ryry2012: Sounds more like he's biting his own fins.


----------



## Annabetta (Jan 2, 2018)

Photos attached:


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

Yep, He is the one who is biting his own fins.


----------

